
Ask HN: Have you succeeded in creating a source of passive income? - apexkid
Share your story on how you have succeeded in building a source of passive income. I will love to know some solutions and how to approached to do that?<p>By Passive income i mean, a source of income other than your regular job where the effort to money ratio is good.
======
lexda15
Yesterday, I had the same question. Asked it on Reddit.

I consider building my own website with Affiliate Links. I need to spend some
time on development. And I chose a little bit tough niche.

As always it is buying property and index funds.

For extra money right now, I check freelance platforms and FB groups to get a
gig. It's not passive but I'm glad to earn some cash. A few weeks ago I found
a new website [https://periodix.net/](https://periodix.net/) . It shows me
projects from all platforms where I searched on a gig. (Upwork,
WeWorkRemotely, Remotive etc.)

------
schappim
Some of the comments in this thread will answer your questions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18479588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18479588)

------
marketgod
I created a service providing the trades I get into. Since the trades are easy
to follow, and it works, it results in people subscribing.

